# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  5 steps to help avoid instant message viruses

## SDA

Using an instant messaging (IM) program—such as Windows Live Messenger (formerly MSN Messenger), Windows Messenger, AOL Instant Messenger, Yahoo Messenger, or others—you and a friend can type messages to each other and see the messages almost immediately.

Because IM is so popular, virus writers can use it to spread malicious programs.
furter http://www.microsoft.com/protect/com...iruses/im.mspx

----------


## Sjoeii

it's a very dangerous environment these days

----------

